# Mexican bowl rock



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey. Just curious if anyone has tried mexican bowl rock in their aquarium? If so how did you wash it? and did it have any effect on water parameters? It says it can be used in aquariums so if anyone has tried it let me know.

Thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just bought some yesterday for my new setup. Did I run into you at the NW landscape? You never know who you run into at those places.  Landscapers look at me funny sometimes as I play with their rock piles. Most of the workers know that we are using it for fish. 

I was talking to a certain geologist and he believes it should be ok and would have minimal effects on the water. I love the look and it provides many caves and pockets within the rock. I'm going to be using it to provide nices caves for my plecos.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

tony1928 said:


> I just bought some yesterday for my new setup. Did I run into you at the NW landscape? You never know who you run into at those places.  Landscapers look at me funny sometimes as I play with their rock piles. Most of the workers know that we are using it for fish.
> 
> I was talking to a certain geologist and he believes it should be ok and would have minimal effects on the water. I love the look and it provides many caves and pockets within the rock. I'm going to be using it to provide nices caves for my plecos.


It wasnt me that you ran into. Mexican rock at king eds was $2.99 lb. I called NW they want $.50 a lb. So I am going there soon. I am going to use the mexican rock for my soon to be set up 125g African tank. I like the color of it.

What did you do to clean the rock? On NW website it says it should be cleaned first and that it is safe for aquariums. Did the rock change color when you added it to water? Does cleaning it remove some of the orange colors because I like thr look of it with orange highlights


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL. Yeah, I think the other person was also looking at it to use in aquaria. Yes, NW is selling for 50 cents a pound. I just used a stiff brush and a spray nozzle and blasted the rock. Mostly some mud caked on and some loose dust coming off. Really easy. Also I like that it is light in weight for the size of the pieces. I bought more than enough for my 100g tank for about $35. The rock after getting wet will darken considerable. It is not so orange as per the dry pics. Almost a dark brown once it is in water. For Africans, I preferred the texas holey rock as it is white and provides contrast to the fish. However, the mexican bowl rock also looks great and is very affordable. At 2.99 a pound, I'd for for holey rock, but at 50 cents, you can't beat that.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I looked into holly rock and it is costly $$$$ and after looking at lots of different tanks with it, I decided I dont like the look of it. Its way too white. I think the darker rock looks better especially with white substrate. I am going to be adding lice plants aswell so I think they will blend in better to a dark rock rather than a white one. Thanks for the info. I have 2 more months before I get to set my tank. Well..... I have 54 more days but who's counting. I cant wait to start building my first african tank. Its going to be awesome


----------

